# Ranger Up Workout Video



## Ravage (Apr 19, 2011)




----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Apr 19, 2011)

This is the most gay video I have ever seen, but still funny!


----------



## DasBoot (Apr 19, 2011)

Ranger panties... cat nip for sluts.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Apr 19, 2011)

First New Zealand and now the Rangers are ridiculed, is nothing sacred...


----------



## amlove21 (Apr 20, 2011)

I can no longer hear or see anything due to the awesomeness of this video.


----------



## MikeSierra (Jun 13, 2011)

Ravage said:


>



Omg!! My day is so much better esp after coming back from PRT


----------



## Nasty (Jun 13, 2011)

I ordered my video but told them to keep the codpiece, I don't need it; I will however, take the Ranger Panties, I haven't owned a pair for years.


----------



## QC (Jun 14, 2011)

That's so GAF I don't know what to say. At 00:40 seconds, homo kangaroos. A Mardi Gras must.


----------



## Boon (Jun 14, 2011)

We peered one of the guys in the video in Ranger School


----------



## Tropicana98 (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm surprised none of the Green Labels has called one of the other Batts gay yet.


----------



## QC (Jun 14, 2011)

Nice PLF, did he fall off a stool?


----------



## 104TN (Jun 14, 2011)

When dude kept rolling down the hill I lost my sh!t. Hilarious.


----------



## Florida173 (Jun 15, 2011)

I just threw up in my mouth..


----------

